# High speed ride now getting dangerous



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, so you've heard me mention how great the power is but the high speed handling needs tweaking. Well, it's getting worse. The car behaves so erratically when on fast highways with any bends that it's almost dangerous. On the circuit there's none of this but on a public highway above 180kph beware, it pitches like a SOAB. I've tried comfort, normal and R modes but it's always the same which means the springs are just not up to the job. When I spoke to mine's they said they had lots of complaints about this. Apparently the springs they supply will not fix the problem. This means either waiting for springs or going with a full suspension upgrade and therefore deleting the Comfort/Normal/R mode altogether and being stuck on R.

If the shocks really cannot be made to handle the weight of this car with any types of springs on highways then I will have to trump up the Yen1m to replace them. Or, wait to see if the Euro version is any better based on feedback from the JDM owners. 

I'm going to have one last crack by speaking to the HPC and see if they will have any advice but JDM buyers beware, this car is NOT good on highways at high speeds. It's just too "bouncy".


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

at what sort of speeds?

PM if you like


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Robbie J said:


> at what sort of speeds?
> 
> PM if you like


...says "above 180kph"


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes but there is a lot between 180 and 300

some people drive in Germany

I take it just as fast then

R


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

So I assume by his post that anything above 180 is sketchy...which is definately not good. 

Be careful in yours!


----------



## kraath (Feb 20, 2008)

Well maybe it is a price question?
In Japan the car is limited to 180 km/h so no need for expensive parts there.
You delimit = your problem
In Germany i can go as fast as i want but the advertised price is +30k EUR from the Japanese one.
Just a thought


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

kraath said:


> Well maybe it is a price question?
> In Japan the car is limited to 180 km/h so no need for expensive parts there.
> You delimit = your problem
> In Germany i can go as fast as i want but the advertised price is +30k EUR from the Japanese one.
> Just a thought




Yes,thats true,pricewise,but tbh,i think this money will go in the pockets of Nissan Europe,not into better parts,as its a "world car"

Oder glaubst du wirklich,wir Deutschen bekommen den besten GTR??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Yes,thats true,pricewise,but tbh,i think this money will go in the pockets of Nissan Europe,not into better parts,as its a "world car"
> 
> Oder glaubst du wirklich,wir Deutschen bekommen den besten GTR??


Wenn man so hin sieht was sonst so viel schoenes von Nissan nach Deutschland oder Luxemburg kommt, muesste der german-GTR ein Micra Fahrwerk bekommen um mit dem Rest-Schrott in Nissan Deutschlands Showrooms mithalten zu koennen . . .
Ich scheatze aber dass das mit den 180kph eine wichtige Rolle spielen wird.

Also remember the fact that the new GTR came out in Japan first last year, big awaiting of the fans in japan, the car has a heavy price tag, exploding every thing else in the Nissanmodel range in japan, so I guess as the car anyway is limited to 180kph, the behavior can be excused . . . the japanese allways build cars for them selves (like the NSX needing the trunk for the Golf bag:chairshot ).
If they don`t change the Suspension in the EU version, they will get slammed in the press to death!!!
If you would adresse the issue in japan officially, by saying above 180kph the car behaves dangerous, the press and public would think you`re a fool as anyway nowhere you can drive save over 150kph.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

anything over 180 feels twitchy as hell. lots of pitching. plus the car tramlines very very badly and the steering gets very light when this happens.

fingers crossed the HPC will have a solution. otherwise, "one milllllllion yen"...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

This is the first I have heard of this and I have ready just about every rag's R35's reviews...But it doesnt suprise me as, "the Twitch" goes back many GTR models...oh, and the tramlining problem as well!!! :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

am assuming obvious things like tyre pressures and tread all ok??


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

supracat said:


> am assuming obvious things like tyre pressures and tread all ok??


yup, all good. as i said, mine's getting a lot of complaints about this which means nissan is doing nothing to fix the problem as "technically" the car can only do 180kph on the public road anyway.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Tokyo how profound exactly is the seriousness? As in 170km/h everthing is perfect and godlike and 190km/h the just turns into estacy induced maniac? Or is it a more gradual thing? Like driving 250km/h will be a hell lot worst then 200km/h and 200km/h worst over 190km/h and so forth? 

What I'm trying to say is, does it behave like a on and off switch? moment you go past 180km/h like 185km/h it just turns into a maniac already? 

Meanwhile I have not heard of this issue anyway in the magazines and net reviews but I'll take tokyo's word for it. And how is it in straightline then? What about going straightline to 300km/h? One way ticket to hell?


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Tokyo/Kanzen any idea if we change to Mine's ESTA street suspension, the ride will improve along with the high speed erratic behaviour? 

The only things turning me off with modding the suspension is I heard major reallignment and camber adjustments need to be done. Lots of work honestly. If the ride comfort is better compared to stock ones, I'll definately go for it. 

I never knew Bilsteins could be so inferior. Perhaps they should've gone for Sachs R series/Eibach springs.


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> yup, all good. as i said, mine's getting a lot of complaints about this which means Nissan is doing nothing to fix the problem as "technically" the car can only do 180kph on the public road anyway.


be interested to hear how (or if) you resolve this problem, thanks


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

This problem has probably come as a shock for everyone?.Why does the problem only arise on the road and not on the track?.I thought this car was the be all, and end all of performance and especially,handling.I wonder why all the reviews from all the press, and all the videos have not highlited this problem before?.Nissan will have to sort this problem.I hope they do,regards, SIMON.:nervous: :sadwavey:


----------



## kraath (Feb 20, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Yes,thats true,pricewise,but tbh,i think this money will go in the pockets of Nissan Europe,not into better parts,as its a "world car"
> 
> Oder glaubst du wirklich,wir Deutschen bekommen den besten GTR??


Well they can`t sell a car in Germany flying off the road above 180 km/h while it actually can be driven at 290 km/h+.
180 km/h i can go in a 10 year old crap car.
It is just an assumption but 30k EUR difference is not peanuts.

Since no one knows I will just wait and test one when they are available and road legal here.
If it sucks against the Audi S4 i will simply buy that one as it is my other favorite next to the GTR and well suited for German high speed roads


----------



## Tr8kr (May 25, 2008)

Just my opinion,
I have had a gt3 rs type 997 and when i was on road with irregularity at 200km/h on straightline the rear of the car was bumping right to left and i was in need of compensate each bump to the direction.
The bad things was that if you are not prepared to this then the direct steering on the car was increasing the effects (you bump in your seat moving the steering in the same time) and should finish really bad and more if you release brutaly the throttle at this time.
The tramlinning was also a problem cause of the tire really made for track that redirected every deformation of the road to the steering.
When i was on track this problem was not here and the car was really paste on the line i choose.
I don't know if you understand me (dont know how to explain it in english).


----------



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

***NOW** who's being a Gloomy Gus??*

TokyoGTR, First: You guys are barking up the wrong tree. This car needs lower unsprung weight. Get carbon 911 Turbo brakes on it, even if they don't have the stopping power of the Brembos, and get lighter-weight 19" wheels and non-runflat tires with a leeetle bit more sidewall on them. I think the handling will massively improve.



My experience: I still have the limiter, 190kph, and after several 20 minute stints pegged I'd say it was stable and nowhere near dangerous at those speeds. This was on pristine, totally empty highways in Chiba, our tax dollars at work. Higher speeds, I dunno, I can't see it suddenly getting yet more dangerous in a Jekyll-and-Hyde manner.

OTOH if you are talking about the elevated highways S or E of Tokyo which seem alot rougher as well as having lots of expansion joints, then I'd go one step further, even at 50kph the GT-R is really skittish.

At these speeds, the worst highways are like a rocking horse on normal or a hard rocking horse on R, but an actual pogo stick on comfort--the car actually bounces _multiple_ times.

Finally, I think the car's tuning is so biased towards the N-ring, which I understand is fairly rough and has lots of camber/altitude changes in corners, that I would have expected it to hunker down at speed.



EvolutionVI sagte:

> Oder glaubst du wirklich,wir Deutschen bekommen den besten GTR?

Ja sicher, aber an der hinten dem besten GTR wurde "911 Turbo DSG" geschrieben sein...


----------



## Mega (Jun 7, 2008)

I do wonder if there is more work to be done here, i agree that V spec version with lower unsprung weight might help. You know its funny, Audi thought they sussed everything with the mark 1 TT, untill their customers started crashing them!

As Coilin Chapman always said, final R+D is done your the 1st customers!
Mike


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I thought by the all of the Autobahn testings and in-cabin vids of such testing that the R35 is stable up to 180MPH (not km). 

So now the tramlining gets worse the faster you go? I thought the opposite.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

This is so dissapointing...

They should go "The Legend Is Real" _(Disclaimer: Up to 180km/h only)_


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

First said:


> This is so dissapointing...
> 
> They should go "The Legend Is Real" _(Disclaimer: Up to 180km/h only)_


we should all be writing to our dealers demanding a response to this. We are all taking a leap of faith and its only right that we are handled accordingly


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

First said:


> This is so dissapointing...
> 
> They should go "The Legend Is Real" _(Disclaimer: Up to 180km/h only)_


This is one report...sheesh! Get real!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

nidge said:


> we should all be writing to our dealers demanding a response to this. We are all taking a leap of faith and its only right that we are handled accordingly


Yea, report that you dont want a car that cant be washed or modified either...if there is a problem, they will fix it, they will have to or the car and their company will cease to exist.


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

This just seems a bit odd to me. Maybe we in the US are used to rougher roads or something? I thought one of the key features/functions of the body design was to use the aero to apply downward force on the car to keep it planted. At higher speeds this would become more apparent.

This is interesting news for sure. Looking forward to some input from other owners as well.

I say you come drive around Dallas, TX for a week or two and enjoy the uneven concrete roads here. They're good enough to kill all the enjoyment in your daily commutes.  Driving my Zed on those roads turned-out to be about 50% enjoyable and 50% aggrevation.

bump bump...........bump bump..............bump BUMP!.............bump bump bump bump..........bump bump...BUMP!......bump.


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

I am just getting itno this thread a little but what about more agresive front and rear airos to hopefulle reduce some of the bounce and achive that squating feeling that was mentioned above. I might be completly off the wall but what is the thought


----------



## vishnus11 (Jun 7, 2008)

This sounds like a bunch of BS to me - to put it concisely.

This car isn't your average Malibu. It was engineered by the best to beat the best in EVERY possible environment.

1. Quite a few journalists have taken this car up to 180+ mph. One article clearly stated that they took the GT-R to around 190mph, with a Porsche 911 Turbo following behind, and stated that the car felt rock solid and planted at that speed.

2. Not one single automotive critic has even voiced concern over this so-called phenomenon

3. The car makes 300lbs of downforce on each end at 193mph. NO lift - downforce.

It sounds like the OPs opinion is somewhat valued by some of the board members, but could you honestly for one minute believe that the handling of this car at high speeds is remotely 'dangerous'. What a joke.


----------



## ulysses (Mar 14, 2008)

Nissan GT R Drivability

"One of the most interesting tests the Nissan GT-R had to pass in the case of high-speed driving was to be able to cruise at 300 km/h (186.4 mph) and allow easy conversation."


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

vishnus11 said:


> This sounds like a bunch of BS to me - to put it concisely.
> 
> This car isn't your average Malibu. It was engineered by the best to beat the best in EVERY possible environment.
> 
> ...


feel free to come to japan and drive me if you want.

frank, yes, it does not happen on the straigh tline of the aqualine but on the older roads line chuo and tomei. my mate in his RS4, as i stated before, said the back end of my car was bouncing all over the place. i drove behind him and his car was steady as a rock.

yes, it hunkers down BUT the car is SO high up that this is causing some of the problems. aftermarket suspension lowers the car significantly. now if someone can come up with a lowering kit AND springs without changing the suspension then i'll give it a go.

as for whether my opinion matters or not, it's just me giving you all my unbiased opinion. i'll gladly take the car back out with my mate and have him video what happens at around 200kph on slightly bumpy highway surfaces. btw, yes, it's literally on and off. there's nothing gradual about it at all.

and as franks says, it's bounces around like mad sometimes for no apparant reason.

so, the options are: lower the car somehow and keep stock springs and shocks OR change the entire suspension and have it lowered anyway.

they made the car so high up to clear bumps and ramps in carparks which can be quite sever in japan.

i've done 3000kms on it now, some on fuji speedway, lots of hakone turnpike and loads on chuo, tomei, shuto and aqualine. most of this hard driving was done unlimited, no speed limiter. before the speed limiter was removed i never ever noticed a problem.

mate, i can keep my mouth shut in future and just let you all find out all this stuff for yourself instead.


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

Look at all the test done for every article done was ran on a track with prefect surfaces designed and maintained for highspeed driving. the issues that tokyogtr is talking about is on normal roads and high speeds where there are pot holes and no uniform road surfaces. so its a completely dif driving experience


----------



## kraath (Feb 20, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> feel free to come to japan and drive me if you want.
> 
> frank, yes, it does not happen on the straigh tline of the aqualine but on the older roads line chuo and tomei. my mate in his RS4, as i stated before, said the back end of my car was bouncing all over the place. i drove behind him and his car was steady as a rock.
> 
> ...


For me your real life reports are one of the best reads on the entire forum.
Keep them up please.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mega (Jun 7, 2008)

Indeed, please do.......................might i ask how it is in the wet?.......A US car mag thought it was upset by standing water.......i wonder if the Dunlops might be a better choice for UK?
Mike


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

would like to know also along with are you running runflats or something else?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Mega said:


> Indeed, please do.......................might i ask how it is in the wet?.......A US car mag thought it was upset by standing water.......i wonder if the Dunlops might be a better choice for UK?
> Mike


personally i think it's fantastic in the wet. it's so heavy and the electronics so good that i only really ever had one incident which was a lane change. it tramlined AND i hit some standing water. still, it was pretty easy to recover.


----------



## Mega (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, here's an idea..............Why not get you friend to film you from his car (Behind you). You could then study the footage and try to get an understanding to what is happening.

Ensuring that you plate is covered, you could if you wanted place this on "You Tube". Sites like "Autoblog" would quickly pick it up and Nissan would be asked some HARD questions.

Just a thought.
Cheers
Mike/Liverpool


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

nice......


----------



## vishnus11 (Jun 7, 2008)

WickedOne513 said:


> Look at all the test done for every article done was ran on a track with prefect surfaces designed and maintained for highspeed driving. the issues that tokyogtr is talking about is on normal roads and high speeds where there are pot holes and no uniform road surfaces. so its a completely dif driving experience


For your consideration and viewing pleasure.....

2009 Nissan GT-R Ultimate Road Trip - Inside Line 2,000 Mile Road Test

Enjoy 

Cliffnotes
- Edmunds drove the car 2000 miles for days on every surface possible in every environment possible. Tracked it/drag raced it/you name it....
- They specifically state that they set the cruise to 112mph for some time (~180kph) - to be fair, OP said that this mythical phenomenon appeared at higher speeds.

This car has been tested ON EVERY POSSIBLE surface by MULTITUDES of tester in MULTIPLE environments. NOT one....NOT ONE person has ever said that the high-speed stability of the car has been anything but faultless.

If I were you, I would get your car checked for faulty suspension components. Until you do that, I find it difficult to believe this 'tale'.

EDIT: This car wasn't designed by children. It was designed by the world's best engineers. Cars in this vein never have 'faults' or 'improper calibration' of key components. They DO sometimes have certain character traits. For example, an S2000, especially an earlier model, was quick to rotate if driven clumsily - but his was a virtue of having calibrated the car to provide this trait - to this day, some people still prefer this version the best. Same story with the Audi TT - it was initially set-up for neutral to oversteer type handling, but Audi's typical clientile have no clue what oversteer is and found themselves spinning out a high speeds. To say the GT-R has a 'problem' after all the exhaustive testing and development, is to very bold, and likely...very stupid.


----------



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

Vishnus11,

I think part of the problem is that Japanese highways vary quite a bit. If you get out to the country, there is so much tax money spent on them, combined with low (and falling) population that the roads are perfect. I've driven many days in Germany and I'd say smoother than the best Autobahns.

The GT-R is quite good there.

However, Tokyo highways are at least 50% "elevated". Because of earthquakes each section of highway is separate, with huge gaps in between to allow the sections to move around. These roads are busy 24 hours a day and hard for crews to service so the surface is also very rough.

I'd say the GT-R is fantastically poor on these roads.



I'm an engineer and I agree with your general point: the car left the factory like they wanted it. Especially after a 6 year gestation period, there is no chance that they didn't meet their goals.

However, I call engineering "the art of tradeoffs". As TokyoGTR says, Nissan wanted a certain amount of ground clearance despite knowing a lower center of gravity invariably helps handling. Nissan also didn't want the space consumption of even a space-saver spare hence the run-flats. In my opinion, the engineers were also overruled by stylists in having 20" wheels. Ghosn's focus on profit (and the marketting plan of releaseing a V-spec later) kept them from spec'ing expensive carbon brakes or carbon-fibre body panels. Finally, the N-ring is important to the R32-33-34 heritage and the engineers had a mandate to make the car fast there even to the detriment of normal driving. (British car magazine editorials sometimes talk about how they wish the N-ring was _not_ so central in carmaker's tuning.)



A final point is that I don't understand why you're saying that no-one's ever said the car is anything but faultless. TokyoGTR and I are both saying this; TokyoGTR says Mine's says alot of customers are complaining; we both have driven the car more than, say, Edmunds; and I can promise you that you haven't read about extended tests on surfaces that we drive on, or you'd be hearing the same complaints we've got.


----------



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

TokyoGTR:

I agree with you somewhat, the height is a factor. I agree with you completely that lowering the height can only be an improvement. I agree with Vishnus11 a bit, that just replacing springs (without lowering) isn't going to help much as I don't think an aftermarket company can out-engineer the original manufacturer's engineers. An aftermarket company can choose different tradeoffs, such as lower height, or much more expensive components and materials, or, for most cars, going more sporty/track-focused than the average punter'd want. In this case however, I don't think we want to go more track-focused, do we? And if there was a way to keep the current track focus and price point while magically fixing the highway ride, Nissan would have done that...

... unless it violated another engineering input, such as cost (carbon brakes), a non-negotiable styling feature (20" wheels), or corporate policy (Nissan probably the equivalent of standing orders mandating either spares or runflats for all cars).

So, if you tell me the solution is lowering the car and lower airdam, I'd believe you: you are making a different tradeoff handling vs. ground clearnace thna Nissan could have. If you are telling me it involves an expensive part ($5000 shocks or $15000 carbon brakes) I completely believe this could solve the problem. But there's no way a spring with just a different spring rate or progressive rate is going to help or Nissan would just spec that.



Its a little off-subject but I agree, the car does very well in heavy rain.


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Mine's has Eibach replacement springs available. Since you've gotten other parts from them, may as well purchase a set of these.  Or maybe inquire about them. 

Kanzen,

Are you familiar with these?

Mine's Eibach Springs - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

What's New? Mine's Eibach Spring for R35 GT-R


----------



## winsome (May 30, 2008)

tokyo can you tell me what tire pressure are u running on? i agree the 070r is nurvous on irregularity though. I am going to speak to a friend of mine who travel long distance to his factory and he touched 295 with the latest 297 regularly. he also has a 996 turbo but he absolutely praise the GTR in all area, and he comment the p-car is now in garage covering in dust. do you thing changing or checking the alignment will help?


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Guys, come on lets not put Tokyogtr down. I am sure he knows what he's talking about and probing him with quetions like, is your tyre pressure correct or allignment correct does not help this topic at all. And I do understand some of you are trying to rule out this entirely down to Tokyo's individual car alone, but though possible I would think its highly unlikely. I of course would hope for the former scenario.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

CBA-R35: R35 Suspention Options
read the many suspention choices here. you dont need to spend 1m Yen tho... mines is really nice, but really over priced considering all the options.

the list i have complied hasnt got everything yet. i have to add the amuse coil over conversion kit that changes the stock gt-r shocks into coil overs.

there is also more in development, but the list is pritty good sofar.


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

? I seem to remember most of the first reviews of the GTR in the UK said that the car was very bad on public roads. I hope it is sorted for euro cars, our roads in the UK are terrible.


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

This thread is pointless. If you drive more than speed limit on public road, it is dangerous for yourself and for public. End of story  
High speed is for race tracks only. Drive safe everyone


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

There are instances where super highways can be driven at high speed and yet relatively safe. Not only the Autobahn has the best super nicest highway in the world. We have to open our eyes. 

This thread is not pointless. It is definately vital to know. Stop being a troll and safety preacher. Lets stay on topic


----------



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

Just as a data point, my "rocking horse", at 1000km (actually 1100km) was still exact to factory spec.

Since I haven't had a new car since the 90's , I must say that about 10-15% of my original stiffness seems to have gone away and is probably just a product of a totally fresh, un-broken-in car. Maybe the next 10k km will help mellow it out.


----------



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

I've driven probably 100 hours on German autobahns, usually 225kph in the E39 M5 and 200kph in the Supra.

The surface is "rough" like sandpaper, though typically well-maintained.

The other drivers' lane discipline is good but there are **many** other drivers.

In comparison, Japanese country highways are **perfect** and **empty** . Even though Autobahn is unlimited and the Kosokudoro is 100kph, it is clearly not the case that the Autobahn is more safe.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

First said:


> There are instances where super highways can be driven at high speed and yet relatively safe. Not only the Autobahn has the best super nicest highway in the world. We have to open our eyes.
> 
> This thread is not pointless. It is definately vital to know. Stop being a troll and safety preacher. Lets stay on topic


Hmmm, I would have to disagree, the A-Bahn is nice, but it isnt the end all beat all people think it is. The wide lanes are nice, but alot of it isnt as well engineered as people talk about. The US Interstate system is on par...but unfortunately there are MPH restrictions everywhere...unlike the A Bahn where they allow a nice brisk pace in areas.

Weird that Clarkson didnt mention any high speed problems in his review...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

vishnus11 said:


> For your consideration and viewing pleasure.....
> 
> 2009 Nissan GT-R Ultimate Road Trip - Inside Line 2,000 Mile Road Test
> 
> ...


come to tokyo and drive my car. seriously. then you tell me what the pitching side to side could be down to... i'm not making this up and no, there's nothing wrong with the suspension setup on my car. in fact, i think i'm the only person to ever post his 1st service info sheet with all the geo settings checked and confirmed by the HPC.

for some reason you really really think i'm making this stuff up just to p1ss people off. sorry to all the fanboys out there but this is a 1st generation R35 and there's still some work to do.

if you don't believe me, check the quote on the amuse or mine's video where the driver says the tuner could teach nissan lots of lessons about suspension.

now if you want to keep saying i'm wrong and quoting magazine's who still have the limiter on the car then go for it.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

psd1 said:


> Hmmm, I would have to disagree, the A-Bahn is nice, but it isnt the end all beat all people think it is. The wide lanes are nice, but alot of it isnt as well engineered as people talk about. The US Interstate system is on par...but unfortunately there are MPH restrictions everywhere...unlike the A Bahn where they allow a nice brisk pace in areas.
> 
> Weird that Clarkson didnt mention any high speed problems in his review...


Psd, if you read again what I wrote, its exactly what I meant you're trying to say. That A Bahn is overhyped. Lots of other places have highways just as nice. If you guys seriously think A Bahn has the best, seriously some of you should go to Dubai and take a look at their roads.....


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> OK, so you've heard me mention how great the power is but the high speed handling needs tweaking. Well, it's getting worse. The car behaves so erratically when on fast highways with any bends that it's almost dangerous. On the circuit there's none of this but on a public highway above 180kph beware, it pitches like a SOAB. I've tried comfort, normal and R modes but it's always the same which means the springs are just not up to the job. When I spoke to mine's they said they had lots of complaints about this. Apparently the springs they supply will not fix the problem. This means either waiting for springs or going with a full suspension upgrade and therefore deleting the Comfort/Normal/R mode altogether and being stuck on R.
> 
> If the shocks really cannot be made to handle the weight of this car with any types of springs on highways then I will have to trump up the Yen1m to replace them. Or, wait to see if the Euro version is any better based on feedback from the JDM owners.
> 
> I'm going to have one last crack by speaking to the HPC and see if they will have any advice but JDM buyers beware, this car is NOT good on highways at high speeds. It's just too "bouncy".


So if I understand you the problem is poor rear grip under fast cornering, leading to the rear bouncing on the tarmac?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> So if I understand you the problem is poor rear grip under fast cornering, leading to the rear bouncing on the tarmac?


no, grip is fine. it's the bouncing/pitching that's the problem. you have to be very very careful.

just to add, there have been quite a few crashed GT-Rs already which might be down to the instability on rough surfaces. it's compounded when you brake on those surfaces.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> no, grip is fine. it's the bouncing/pitching that's the problem. you have to be very very careful.
> 
> just to add, there have been quite a few crashed GT-Rs already which might be down to the instability on rough surfaces. it's compounded when you brake on those surfaces.


Thanks mate.

The reason for my question is I'm trying to understand where the problem lies. Given the only difference when cornering at high speed compared to straight line is the increased lateral forces and changing the setting of the dampers has little or no effect leads me to guess the issue is one of insufficient downforce or even too much stiffness in the runflats.

Almost forgot!.....

Or do you find the car has uncontrolled oscillations front to rear when the road surface is undulating?

I am far from an expert but clearly this is an issue which requires investigation and speedy resolution.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

a point about the tires as mentioned above, tokyogtr, have you tried different tires?

I'm very disappointed and confused as the R35 was engineered to shine at higher speeds. Above 100mph it should handle perfectly.


----------



## mg1942 (Apr 28, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> if you don't believe me, check the quote on the amuse or mine's video where the driver says the tuner could teach nissan lots of lessons about suspension.


I think it was Gan-san from Best Motoring who said when he was test driving the GT-R at Sendai (correct me if I'm wrong).

Nissan should might as well outsource their suspension/brake development to selected tuners. Nissan should also beef-up and refine the DSGs.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

First said:


> Psd, if you read again what I wrote, its exactly what I meant you're trying to say. That A Bahn is overhyped. Lots of other places have highways just as nice. If you guys seriously think A Bahn has the best, seriously some of you should go to Dubai and take a look at their roads.....


Got it!:thumbsup:


----------



## JackyN (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree that the GTR really bouncing alot and i think it's the suspension and the runflat tires. I had a very good engineer and he lower my GTR 20mm front and 25mm rear without changing the factory suspension. It help a little after lower the car but what my engineer told me is better to change the tires also because the side wall of the runflat tires is too hard and the tire pressure is 40psi.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

JackyN said:


> I agree that the GTR really bouncing alot and i think it's the suspension and the runflat tires. I had a very good engineer and he lower my GTR 20mm front and 25mm rear without changing the factory suspension. It help a little after lower the car but what my engineer told me is better to change the tires also because the side wall of the runflat tires is too hard and the tire pressure is 40psi.


that's great info. how did he lower the car? yeah, i hate the runflats but the alternatives look quite shite. i might be tempted with p-zeros but don't have great memories of them.


----------



## JackyN (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll get back to you on the suspension and maybe with some photos. I remember there is a shop in Japan can do this too and the price is about 56000yen. I'll try to find you the info. I don't like the P-zero tires. Personally i like the Michelin Pilot Sport 2 or Continental Contact 3 but although the runflat tires make the car bouncing alot but it has good grips that's why i'm keep it for now.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

he probably used a technique that hirano tire or garage defend used with c rings.
CBA-R35: R35 Suspention Options

pics of garage defend setup here:
CBA-R35: Garage defend update.

and pics of hirano tire here:
CBA-R35: Hirano Tire adjusts stock suspention


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

at this point by changing the suspension and lowering the GTR you would loose the opption to adjust the ride in the car is that correct or is there a company that has found a way to intigrate with the cars ride adjustment?

also another question is I orgionally heard some rumors about nissan making it very hard to change from the factory tires and rims do to the Nav system is this correct and how had is it to change atleats the runflats to anothers tire and then looking at one of the emergancy kits that mazda has for the RX8 for example that unless you have a full blowout you can patch and drive for 50 miles on it.... i have used that product and works really well and doesnt gunck up the rims for when they replace the tire


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

if you look at the post i first posted, it shows alot of the options. esprit have made an adjustment to the stock shocks so you can use them for street or track but you can adjust them still using the in car settings. im not sure how differnt they are on the road tho, they say not to bad.

all the rest of the coil over systems you can adjust by hand or with external computer system (tho i think thats only tein currently - which i dont have on the list yet).


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Arch5 said:


> Mine's has Eibach replacement springs available. Since you've gotten other parts from them, may as well purchase a set of these.  Or maybe inquire about them.
> 
> Kanzen,
> 
> ...



Of course:

R35Parts

These springs are a cost effective way of lowering the car, they're not going to transform the handling.

Mine's have a set of rims in development for the R35, which will mean less unsprung weight and a wider choice of tyre.


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> just to add, there have been quite a few crashed GT-Rs already which might be down to the instability on rough surfaces. it's compounded when you brake on those surfaces.


Interesting point - Given that a couple have been totalled in Malaysia which does not exactly have the most consistent road surfaces, even on highways.....


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> that's great info. how did he lower the car? yeah, i hate the runflats but the alternatives look quite shite. i might be tempted with p-zeros but don't have great memories of them.


This raise me back to the question I ask again but nobody could answer yet. I've always like Michelin Pilot Sport 2 and was wondering if it can fit into the stock 20inch ray wheels? I look around and found that they do have the same exact profile as the stock tyres.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

LordeRyall said:


> Interesting point - Given that a couple have been totalled in Malaysia which does not exactly have the most consistent road surfaces, even on highways.....


Yes exactly! And I'm in malaysia too. This thread is starting to make me feel nervous.... perhaps I should just tell Mines to leave the speed limiter on with boost increase and remap only... 

I know I can't control myself when given the option to go over 180km/h. Kanzen, if we go for ESTA Mines street kit, do you think this will solve the problem? And i suppose doing that will cause the car to need total reallignment of the wheels? will the camber change?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

First,

I was at Mine's with tokyogtr and we discussed this issue with them.

They recommend the ESTA Spec II and of course, the geometry needs to be adjusted as we have already discussed.

IMO there's little point going for a power upgrade and leaving the limiter in place. You'll hit it before you even know what's happened....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

kraath said:


> Well they can`t sell a car in Germany flying off the road above 180 km/h while it actually can be driven at 290 km/h+.
> 180 km/h i can go in a 10 year old crap car.
> It is just an assumption but 30k EUR difference is not peanuts.
> 
> ...




Maybe correct,but Nissan has tested the car very many times on german Autobahn,and sometimes in the videos you can see how easy it goes round corners at highspeed.

Befor i buy a Audi(it doesn´t matter what sporty model,all are slower then my other 3 cars) i change the suspension on the GTR(if it really handles shi*) and it will be fine 

PS: For the pricedifference,you can´t blame Nissan alone,most of the money goes to Ms Merkel,i mean youre paying 10% toll + 19% tax (around 20000€) to the german government,thanks germany:sadwavey:


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Kanzen said:


> First,
> 
> I was at Mine's with tokyogtr and we discussed this issue with them.
> 
> ...



In that case could you check how extensive are the geometry/allignments to be changed? And what kind allignment machines are needed? Will any series of Hunter works? And the Mines engineer will decide what kind of geometry to put set in for you right? I hope I dont have to give any inputs since I have no idea what suspension settings are or what my preference drivings are. 

Also with ESTA its said to reduce front by 40mm and back by 20mm, that front drop is too much for me. As in I think i'll scrap the carbon lip all over the road and become the world first GTR municipal sweeper :chairshot Is there a way to lower it less? Perhaps like 15mm front and 10mm back and achieve the same stability results? Malaysia roads have lots of illogical hump/bumps.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I can have a testdrive tomorrow in a JDM GTR,will see how the suspension works then

hopefully there is a unlimited Autobahn in the near.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

tokyogtr said:


> yes, it's literally on and off. there's nothing gradual about it at all.


I would say your delimiting of the speed is not giving the correct VSS (vehicle speed signal) to the ECU or that the ECU is running a different program in "delimited track mode" then in the speed limited "road mode" and causing the ECU to do things (not do things) at the wrong times etc. The delimiter has to work with the program code in the ECU or else all sorts of problems occur. The fact that it is on/off would suggest that is the problem at the 180kph mark.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

skyline69_uk said:


> I would say your delimiting of the speed is not giving the correct VSS (vehicle speed signal) to the ECU or that the ECU is running a different program in "delimited track mode" then in the speed limited "road mode" and causing the ECU to do things (not do things) at the wrong times etc. The delimiter has to work with the program code in the ECU or else all sorts of problems occur. The fact that it is on/off would suggest that is the problem at the 180kph mark.



That sounds very plausible. In fact there is no _other_ explanation for a dramatic damping change that occurs at exactly 180km/h.

The cars supplied to the press for driving at over 180km/h would have had the limiter removed from the factory within the ECU, not an aftermarket workaround.

I'm not saying Mine's don't know what they're doing (I was the first UK proponent of their products over 10 years ago), but the R35 is a hugely complicated beast that is still very young in its tuning cycle.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

FWIW, I haven't felt much confidence in pushing this car on public roads as much as I did on my old Evo.

When I am taking sweepers on normal highways (sub sub 180km/h speeds), I can't tell if the tail was going to start losing traction.. there's always this fear. Maybe it's the suspension set up.. maybe it's the ATTESA staying in control. 

But I suspect it could also be the tyres. I don't get as much feedback from them as I do on my old Advan A046 (stock Evo tyres) and A048 (semi slicks). My experience with Bridgestones (Potenza S03s on my old ride) is that they don't particularly communicate well. And with runflat RE070s, it's probably worse.


----------



## nidge (Jun 3, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> I can have a testdrive tomorrow in a JDM GTR,will see how the suspension works then
> 
> hopefully there is a unlimited Autobahn in the near.


Look forward to hearing your comments, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

personaly mines coilovers are way to overpriced. i would stay away!

they are a great set of gear, but not needed showing that there are other cheaper alternatives that are just as good if not some better, and even some that are just as good that dont cost as much.

mines knows what they are talking about, but first and formost they are sales people.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

ENDLESS OFFICIAL WEBSITE
are a really nice set. AUTECH TSUKADA ATTKD's Web Site made a custom set for the R35 ATTKD Suspension and Tuning

Ohlins Suspension for Nissan GT-R garage saurus say alot of good things about this setup, and its much cheaper!

the Quantum T5-RS are really nice aswell. alot of people want, really want these. they are quantums "standard" coil over.
Quantum Racing Suspension : Products / Road Car / T5-RS / T6-RM
Translated version of http://homepage2.nifty.com/ganmo/page082.html

HKS hypermax is definatly good!
HKS TF ƒCƒ“ƒtƒHƒ��[ƒVƒ‡ƒ“

Aragosta is really nice! Fujimura Auto is making the custom settings for the R35. ‚Ü‚¢‚Ç‚¨‚¨‚«‚É�I‹ž“s‚Ìƒ`ƒ…�[ƒjƒ“ƒOƒVƒ‡ƒbƒv�@ƒtƒWƒ€ƒ‰ƒI�[ƒg‚Å‚·�I�I
Aragosta Suspension Technics - Home Page
Aragosta INC.

these are all well under the 1mil yen mark and its not like they dont know what they are talking about. mines is great and has alot of money to do research. mines is great and i wont say anything bad about them. its just that they are expensive compaired to others and others are just as good but at a differnt cost.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

The VX-ROM is properly programmed to take into account the removal of the limiter.

They have close ties with Nissan and wouldn't do something as stupid as simply removing the limiter without considering and adjusting all the other parameters. That's something you'd expect from a budget piggy back device that you have to hack into the wiring loom.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Kanzen, I understand we've discuss this that if we're to go ESTA suspension by mines, we'll be always stuck in the R mode. And this high speed nervousness will all be solved. And the ride height will be lowered 40/20mm. Now the question is will the ride comfort improve or stay the same or worse off? I just dont seem to understand how can lowering a height of further up front by 40mm can improve the right. Surely it will be even stifter and less damping? I could be very wrong here. That is my only concern.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

And this is not related, supposely the checklight came on, I assume Mines engineer will be able to reset it? Also could you check GTR Mods thread with the poll one? Theres a question there for you regarding Mines carbon spoiler.


----------



## JackyN (Feb 28, 2008)

Even you reset it the light will come back on. I think the best way is talk to mine's and do something on the ecu but i'm not sure if mine's will do it because they play safe!


----------



## KingAbarth (Mar 22, 2008)

Reading feedback from Tokyogtr is really great. Appreciate him taking time and effort to post such useful information...

But FIRST, i think you should really drive your car before you start going amok... Maybe its not as bad as you think? so it bounce alittle on high speed.. but i dun think its a dire straights situation where by you WILL crash right? I mean Tokyogtr is still sharing his vid and all.. 

So its a hairy situation for him because he did not expect the additonal bonuce.. but now that he knows.. he will be ready..

likewise for the rest...

just my 2c worth


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

KingAbarth said:


> Reading feedback from Tokyogtr is really great. Appreciate him taking time and effort to post such useful information...
> 
> But FIRST, i think you should really drive your car before you start going amok... Maybe its not as bad as you think? so it bounce alittle on high speed.. but i dun think its a dire straights situation where by you WILL crash right? I mean Tokyogtr is still sharing his vid and all..
> 
> ...



Very much noted on your points King. I am not at all that too concern of the harsh ride actually but I am rather concerned regarding the nervouness above 180km/h. I travel around 30km to work everyday and there is a stretch of perfect straight road with high speed bend that last around 10 km of length which my 65AMG always took it over 250km/h in many instances. With a GTR, I am sure i will be pushign around the same speed. Thats why i'm rather nervous. But true, I should just shutup and drive the car first and feel it. Hopefully my car doesn't show those kind of unwanted traits. 

My car kept getting delayed (doesn't everybody?) Now I am surely to get it by late next week. We'll see then. I'm just doing some pre-emptive knowledge here :chairshot


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

> In that case could you check how extensive are the geometry/allignments to be changed? And what kind allignment machines are needed? Will any series of Hunter works? And the Mines engineer will decide what kind of geometry to put set in for you right? I hope I dont have to give any inputs since I have no idea what suspension settings are or what my preference drivings are.
> 
> Also with ESTA its said to reduce front by 40mm and back by 20mm, that front drop is too much for me. As in I think i'll scrap the carbon lip all over the road and become the world first GTR municipal sweeper Is there a way to lower it less? Perhaps like 15mm front and 10mm back and achieve the same stability results? Malaysia roads have lots of illogical hump/bumps.





First said:


> Kanzen, I understand we've discuss this that if we're to go ESTA suspension by mines, we'll be always stuck in the R mode. And this high speed nervousness will all be solved. And the ride height will be lowered 40/20mm. Now the question is will the ride comfort improve or stay the same or worse off? I just dont seem to understand how can lowering a height of further up front by 40mm can improve the right. Surely it will be even stifter and less damping? I could be very wrong here. That is my only concern.


The last time we spoke on Email you said you were now going to talk to Mine's through a friend, so I would have expected all your questions to be answered by now.

I'm happy to answer general queries, but you have a number of questions which are specific to your car and as you are already in discussion with them then you should also ask these questions too.

Comfort and performance is always a trade off. You need to detail your requirements and then discuss the spring rates and settings to ensure you get what you want.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

SwissFrank . Apologies if you're just "blag surfing" and having a bit of fun in which case just ignore me. If not here's my two penneths' worth. 

Many cars with 4wd systems take years to find the right balance of tyre and a lack of tramlining at low speeds, never mind at high speeds. (Mostly Haldex based). Once they have the right Michelin tyres they are fine. This will happen here too.

"Unsprung weight" is more of a problem for the ride comfort of passengers in vehicles on rails (trains) where there is no choice of route, whereas with a free vehicle the heavier and faster the spinning wheels the greater its straight line stability (Why do you fall of a bicycle if its not moving etc...) . If Tokyogtr is concerned at cornering at 180+ then weight is a concern but unsprung weight is still less of an issue than overall weight. 

Always happy to learn if I missed a lesson.:chairshot 

AM


----------



## JackyN (Feb 28, 2008)

I've lower 20mm front and 25mm rear. The roads in HK are not too good and i've laready scratch the front lip a little so don't go any lower than this. The rear is higher than the front so you should lower more on the rear not the front.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2008)

*This thread was a good conversation to have..thanks Tokyo.

We all have lots of fine tuning to do to arrive at our particular interest for this vehicle. As always, appreciate your contribution.  *


----------



## dec55 (Sep 9, 2007)

I wonder if the US version will have this problem, it's Speed limiter is going to be
set higher than the Japan version...so I imagine high speeds for the US version 
will be more stable in this sense...

Congrats on you gorgeous GTR...hope you get the high speed performance
fixed....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

My first GTR drivingexperience:

Yesterday i could do a 1 hour testdrive in the new GTR :clap: :clap: :clap: 

I dont need to write about the good things,just maybe the from my point of view "bad" things.

The suspension is very stiff when going normal speeds,you can really feel every small bump in the road. It did feel very nervous on changing road conditions(b-roads with changing tarmac surfaces),but i think thats just till you get used to it,i mean i had just around 1 hour to drive it :runaway: 

The car was still limited,but driving with 180km/h max didn´t make me feel im "unsafe" in it,it was more boring,as the car was very good balanced and you could easily do this with just one hand on the steeringwheel on a not super flat road. I was thinking,the faster you go,the better it works....:thumbsup: 

The car had the Bridgestones on,no mods made to it yet.

I would really like to take it to higher speeds,but thats at the moment not possible due to the speedlimiter.

Steering felt great,very good responce,brakes are great......awesome car,can´t wait to get mine next year:thumbsup:


----------



## KingAbarth (Mar 22, 2008)

First said:


> Very much noted on your points King. I am not at all that too concern of the harsh ride actually but I am rather concerned regarding the nervouness above 180km/h. I travel around 30km to work everyday and there is a stretch of perfect straight road with high speed bend that last around 10 km of length which my 65AMG always took it over 250km/h in many instances. With a GTR, I am sure i will be pushign around the same speed. Thats why i'm rather nervous. But true, I should just shutup and drive the car first and feel it. Hopefully my car doesn't show those kind of unwanted traits.
> 
> My car kept getting delayed (doesn't everybody?) Now I am surely to get it by late next week. We'll see then. I'm just doing some pre-emptive knowledge here :chairshot


How i wish my drive to work allows me to do a 250kmh sprint... 

I can only look forward to the drive up north to sepang...:runaway:


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> My first GTR drivingexperience:
> 
> 
> The suspension is very stiff when going normal speeds,you can really feel every small bump in the road. It did feel very nervous on changing road conditions(b-roads with changing tarmac surfaces),but i think thats just till you get used to it,i mean i had just around 1 hour to drive it :runaway:
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Out of interest, what suspension settings were you using? Did you have a chance to play about with them?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Paul_G said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Out of interest, what suspension settings were you using? Did you have a chance to play about with them?


About everything i could adjust.

I found no real noticable difference between the damper settings,comfortwise.

They are very harsh in every setting when youre going slow,but tbh,not knowing how it works and only having 1 hour to drive,i switched all switches to "racemode" and that was fine for me.


----------



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

Kanzen said:


> Comfort and performance is always a trade off.


I disagree. I think comfort, performance, styling, money, and standing orders are always a tradeoff 

-- light-weight wheels and brakes invariable better both comfort and performance. In this case, comfort and performance trade off for money. If the wheels are too big (thus too heavy) for styling purposes (I believe the case on GT-R) then we're trading comfort and performance for styling.

-- runflats are never cheaper or more comfortable than non-runflags. However standing orders at Nissan require engineers to spec either runflats or a spare.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2008)

dec55 said:


> I wonder if the US version will have this problem, it's Speed limiter is going to be
> set higher than the Japan version...so I imagine high speeds for the US version
> will be more stable in this sense...
> 
> ...


There is no limiter on US spec (193 mph, if you can find a stretch of road and a good tail wind)

I don't believe this to be an issue between limiter and suspension, no relation; that was just a best guess. Maybe ECU, sensors, and suspension.

The US spec upgrade / recalibration is the engine mount bushings and transaxle bushing; probably just an upgrade from squishy rubber OEM to polyurethane. I believe it also has a slight modification to spring rate as well.

*In My Opinion*: the detachment of some of the road surfaces in and around Tokyo (as SwissFranc states to address earthquake regulations) causes the suspension to become unsettled. The 'electronic nannies' are probably not calibrated to this type of road surface. Unfortunately, Nissan is probably learning now that the fine tune of a circuit track (Ring) is not conducive to the loosely-fitted surface of an entrenched Tokyo road system.

As others have already stated, the 'common man' suspension will be addressed by the aftermarket tuners. It looks like there will be many options from British, Japanese, Australian, and US tuners to meet this need. Nissan has produced a 'purpose-built' vehicle that will not be satisfying to some road surfaces. Additionally, as the 1st year of a new model, we will be seeing many improvements going forward to 2nd and 3rd year....guaranteed.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2008)

Any follow-up on this...

How is it driving. 

Still a problem?
Got used to it?
Having tuner make adjustments / modify suspension?

thanks


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

dec55 said:


> I wonder if the US version will have this problem, it's Speed limiter is going to be
> set higher than the Japan version...so I imagine high speeds for the US version
> will be more stable in this sense...
> 
> ...


Whats the U.S. version limiter going to be set on and any ideas if the Mines ECU will have problems with the car.... Currently trying to decide weather to buy one when I am Japan and bring it over or try and fight for the wait of a U.S. version......... personally I am leaning towards the Japan version I like the idea of having a RHD version in the states to set it out a little, along with the smaller bucket seats


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

No limiter I suppose. Manufacturer claims 193mph.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> My first GTR drivingexperience:
> 
> Yesterday i could do a 1 hour testdrive in the new GTR :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> ...


Hey Alex, did you take the R34 up there to drive it? any pics of the two together? Why havent Brommler removed the speed limiter yet?

SS


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

psd1 said:


> Hey Alex, did you take the R34 up there to drive it? any pics of the two together? Why havent Brommler removed the speed limiter yet?
> 
> SS


Hi Shawn,no,i didn´t take my R34 there,but pics of both together will be available in some weeks:thumbsup: 

Limiter will be removed very soon


----------



## wizard39 (Mar 4, 2008)

Just got my ECU Mined recently and had a chance to drive it above 180km/h. I drove my car at about 150 -160 most of the time but when I find a nice stretch of empty road, I will pushed it up to 215km/h and keep it that way as long as I can see empty roads. 

I am please to say that my car does not appear to have the same problem as Tokyogtr. My car is probably the first batch as well, serial number about 200+.


----------



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

I'd say the ride is very sensitive to surface, so Wizard39, your car may be better adjusted but it might more likely be the road. where are you driving it?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

as frank says it's all about the surface. i drove my car on fuji speedway and did not have any problems at all. but on roads with joins and long sweeping bends then the car gets unsettled immediately.


----------



## wizard39 (Mar 4, 2008)

I drove my car in Malaysia highway. Decent road, smooth and not much bumps. If not smooth, I will probably not dare to drive so fast. I am quite a chicken.


----------



## X2K (Sep 24, 2012)

no problems here.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

X2K said:


> no problems here.


 WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?:chairshot


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

tokyogtr said:


> as frank says it's all about the surface. i drove my car on fuji speedway and did not have any problems at all. but on roads with joins and long sweeping bends then the car gets unsettled immediately.



Please film this and cover your plates. 

I don't have any of these problems like Evolution said. 

EvolutionVI:

I have removed the limiter on my JDM. The fastest I ever went was 260 km/h on the Autobahn with comfort mode and feels normal to me. 

Tokyogtr:

It's probably the surface of the Motorway in Japan that is causing the problems.


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

A bit of a thread resurrection here.


----------

